
I meditate so I can run a startup - yunhakim
https://medium.com/@simplehabit/i-meditate-so-i-can-run-a-startup-f803201554de#.3l7374gku
======
bmoscatello
I'm always interested to hear why people decide to start a business...
especially more unconventional types of things. I'm a big fan of meditation in
general and am actually a current Simple Habit user. Some mindfulness stuff
gets a little too "new agey" for me, but this is more like a helpful tool.

------
niquecoryell
I've actually been using Simple Habit now for about 3 months. Cool to know the
backstory. I started out on headspace, which I thought was pretty cool, but my
morning uber ride isn't always 10 minutes...the 5 minute commute meditation is
awesome (also the sleep one!) I'll try happiness one lol :)

